
10:21 PM EDT - edsu
http://inkdroid.org/2016/10/15/followers/
======
grzm
> It was encouraging (for me) to see that Hillary was gaining more followers
> than Trump during the debate.

This is one reason I'm selective in who I follow. One may assume I'm following
someone because I like them or what they say. Sometimes I want to see what
they're saying but not necessarily approve of it.

That doesn't undermine the central argument of the piece, however.

